# Von Heizung abgestrahlte Energie?



## multimolti (3. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich grade eben mal gefragt wie viel Energie (in W) ein normaler Heizkörper denn abstrahlt... Bedingungen sind natürlich maximale Heizkraft. Eine kurze Recherche im Internet hat leider nichts ergeben.

Ich überlege nämlich grade ob ich überhaupt eine Heizung brauche  Im ganzen Haus liefen den Winter über alle Heizkörper, und im Wohnzimmer wurde per Kamin noch etwas nachgelegt, aber ich hatte meine dauerhaft aus und dafür den PC + F@H ca. 8h am Tag laufen. Dadurch war es bei mir im  Zimmer sogar eher wärmer als im Rest des Hauses...

Jetzt frage ich mich grade ob man das mal irgendwie rechnerisch überprüfen kann: Der PC produziert ca. 300-400W in warmer Luft, schätze ich, und da müsste man jetzt mal sehen was die Heizung so leistet.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

Der Hersteller des Heizkörpers sollte die vielleicht helfen können, wenn du ihm die Vorlauf- und Raumtemperatur sagen kannst. Für Berechnungen ist die Geometrie eines Heizkörpers i.d.R. zu komplex.


----------



## multimolti (3. April 2010)

Okay, ich kann da mal nachfragen. Aber  gibt es da nicht so ein paar Richtwerte? Oder könnte ich beispielsweise die Temp. des eingehenden und ausgehenden Wassers messen und dadurch auf die Energie schließen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

Wenn du beide Temperaturen und den Durchfluss hast, kann man daraus die Energiedifferenz berechnen, ja.


----------



## Duk3 (3. April 2010)

30 sec. mit Google: http://www.dianorm.de/data/Leistung_Compact1_web.pdf

die linken Zahlen sind die Baulänge
BH: Bauhöhe
Typ: 1.zahl gibt die Anzahl der Platten an
       2. Zahl die Anzahl der Rippenreihen


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2010)

Wenn Du erwägst, die Heizung durch Folding-Rechner zu ersetzen, würde ich mir das noch mal überlegen. Der Wirkungsgrad / die Verbrauchs-Kosten einer Heizung sind mit Sicherheit wesentlich geringer als bei einem PC.


----------



## multimolti (3. April 2010)

Duk3 schrieb:


> 30 sec. mit Google: http://www.dianorm.de/data/Leistung_Compact1_web.pdf
> 
> die linken Zahlen sind die Baulänge
> BH: Bauhöhe
> ...



Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht aber nicht gefunden.



mattinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du erwägst, die Heizung durch Folding-Rechner zu ersetzen, würde ich mir das noch mal überlegen. Der Wirkungsgrad / die Verbrauchs-Kosten einer Heizung sind mit Sicherheit wesentlich geringer als bei einem PC.



Ich möchte es nicht ernsthaft machen, sondern es passiert einfach so. Der Rechner läuft eh weil ich ihn brauche, und dann kann die Heizung auch ruhig ausbleiben. Doppelt zu heizen wäre ja Verschwendung.

Ich schau mir jetzt mal die Werte an und vergleiche das...


----------



## multimolti (3. April 2010)

Mal schauen ob ich das richtig interpretiere:
Meine Heizunghttp://www.bema-haustechnik.de/images/draufsicht_typ22.gif sieht etwa so aus, daher Modell 22. Die ist 1000mm lang (1,00m) und 55cm hoch und wenn man die Raumtemperatur auf 20° ansetzt ergibt das 1269W bei 70/55°C und 799W bei 55/45°C.

Die 70/55 umd 55/45 sind jeweils Ein- und Auslauftemperatur des Wassers? Das müsste ich mal nachschauen...
Und okay, auf 1200W kommt mein Rechner jetzt doch nicht, aber die Heizung läuft ja nicht so lange weil sie sich automatisch bei x°C abschaltet, während der PC fröhlich weiter heizt. Wow.12


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. April 2010)

Ich könnte dir hier eine einfache Formel aus der Thermodynamik präsentieren, aber dann ist es wohl doch einfacher, wenn du auf deinen Gerätehersteller hörst. ^^

Ich halte die Idee, die Heizung durch PCs zu ersetzen, auch nicht unbedingt für klug.


----------



## multimolti (3. April 2010)

Lies doch einfach noch mal oben  Ich möchte das nicht ersetzen sondern tu es unfreiwillig und mich interessiert einfach mal die Anzahl "eingesparter" Heizstunden.


----------

